# Real Racing 2



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour 
Je joue à ce jeu sur iPhone 4.
Et en vacances, j'y ai aussi joué, sans me connecter au Game Center car pas de Wifi. En faisant des parties blanches, sans historique.
Mais en rentrant chez moi, et donc en étant connecté via Wifi, surprise..... 
Mon compte sur Game Center fonctionne mais plus d'historique et toutes les voitures débloquées et achetées ne sont plus là...
Suis-je obligé de recommencer encore?
Comment puis-je récupérer mes parties?
Merci


----------



## Argeuh (13 Avril 2011)

Je ne crois pas que les parties jouées hors ligne soient récupérables


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Avril 2011)

C'est l'inverse que je vodrais retrouver
À savoir, les parties jouées lorsque j'étais connecté au Game Center....
c'est comme ça que je me suis fait avoir. 
Jouant sans connexion, je n'ai pas été surpris de devoir recommencer du début sur mon lieu de vacances (pas de Wifi, donc pas d'historique). 
Mais c'est en rentrant à KL que je me suis aperçu que tout était effacé, comme si je n'y avais jamais joué.....


----------



## Elfilou (23 Avril 2011)

Je confirme, les parties jouées hors ligne ne sont pas récupérables !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Avril 2011)

Je ne semble pas clair car vous répondez à côté...
Ce sont les parties jouées avec le Game Center qui ont disparu.....
Il m'a fallu tout recommencer depuis le début


----------

